# Feeling sexy...makes me want more sex?



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

Does that make sense? LOL

Some times I get in the slump of Mom, work out pants, jeans and a t-shirt..you get it. Well, for my husbands b-day since he's away I parked the kids on front of the TV did my hair and make up, locked the door and had a lil photo session with myself and lingerie. I really had FUN! It made me want to have sex.

I have also gone out buying new clothes, knee high boots, skinny jeans and what not. Putting on make up and actually taking time to do my hair instead of putting it in a pony tail. 

Now lately I want sex all the time, even if it's impossible for another couple months.

So gals...and I guess guys to. Do you feel like you want more sex when you take better care of yourself?


----------



## 76Trombones (Jun 2, 2010)

Nope, definitely not.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Yes. It's an energy level thing.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Absolutely but I think it also has to do with my husband's response to when I take time to get dressed up. Hearing that I'm beautiful, sexy and attractive from the man I love and admire definitely helps big time.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

I'm a jeans and t-shirt kind of girl. Doing my make up and hair is just not something I can get into (anymore...used to years ago, now it's just too much hassle). But I know if I take *those* kind of pictures for him, yeah, I do wish he was around then. lol


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

well, i think ur hubby would be very lucky to get pics of u ladies in such outfits... it's not that common here in the east though, and it's a BIG NO for wifey to take photos of herself this way


----------



## geekchick (Oct 23, 2010)

Idontknownow said:


> Does that make sense? LOL
> 
> 
> So gals...and I guess guys to. Do you feel like you want more sex when you take better care of yourself?


Oh yes!

My fiance and I were friends before we dated and got serious so he's seen me at my worse. When we started dating i got all sexy with heels and dresses and cleavage then after a while went back into sweat and t shirts. It was when I noticed we didn't have sex for two nights and I was fine that I looked into the mirror and saw a girl the messy hair in worn out clothes. Went out brought some cute lingerie, actually took time do do my hair and I felt so hot I pounced on him. Feeling good about yourself can make you feel sex, and confident and a little horny...lol


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Ya know, a little embarrassing to admit, but in my younger years, I never even thought about dressing in Lingerie, My nightwear was more "Little house on the Prairie" type, and I wasn't all that sexual , the clothing I chose reflected my sexual mindset. 

Now that I am more sexual, much more, I have literally changed my wardrobe, I have gotten totally rid of all those Grandma nightgowns, and I live to entice the husband, so Yes, dressing HOT (when we are alone), taking time to look your best for your man in all ways, these things DEFINETLY can put you "in the mood" , it boosts the confidence. Just doing these things - I would say- speaks that you ARE looking to be seduced.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I've always thought the more you get, the more you want. That thinking about sex just leads to thinking even more about it!

Keep it up! Sounds like a great thing!


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> I've always thought the more you get, the more you want. That thinking about sex just leads to thinking even more about it!
> 
> Keep it up! Sounds like a great thing!


for a guy, yes, but i doubt ladies would think of sex this way...


----------



## Nekko (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes, it makes a lot of sense. For starters, if you don't feel sexy you don't really want sex. Fear and lust don't go together very well. 

The more confidence you have, the higher the level of success to attract someone, the less rejection you have to be afraid of, the more your sex drive comes into action. That's the way i personally see it and the way i work.


----------



## axw (Oct 18, 2010)

My wife recently bought a bunch of sexy new lingerie and outfits. She says that wearing those clothes makes her feel sexy thus puts her in the mood. I would have to agree. Of course seeing her all dressed up for me is a major turn on. It's not just the sexy clothes and makeup, it's the fact that she took the time and did it for me. Not to say I don't appreciate the lingerie too 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

malmale said:


> for a guy, yes, but i doubt ladies would think of sex this way...


:scratchhead:

Don't see why not.


----------



## 123 (Aug 13, 2010)

Sexy lingerie, outfits, boots, heels. It all makes me feel sexier. My H reaction gives me great self confidence. And the combination of self confidence and feeling sexy definitely makes me want sex more.


----------

